# setting up xbox live with wireless router



## jdsmommy (Aug 9, 2007)

Can you please help me, I am completely ignorant to this whole set-up for xbox live. my son is trying to setup his new xbox 360 to xbox live, we have verizon on-line dsl with a westell e90-8100015-d6 modem, we have the wireless adapter for the xbox 360 and a wireless router (actiontec gt704wg). That is as far as i go, can you please walk me through how to hook everything together so that it will work correctly? Please helP! my son is going nuts waiting for me to figure this out! Thank you so much!


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

do you want your 360 to work wirelessly?

it would be easier if you just use your ethernet cable, connect it straight from your xbox 360 to the back of your modem


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you can, the best option is to use an ethernet cable, but if not, you will need to look at the following:

How to set up your XBOX to your Wireless Network
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/systemsetup/xbox360/accessories/wirelessnetworkadapter.htm

How to setup and connect to XBOX Live
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/howto101.htm


----------



## jdsmommy (Aug 9, 2007)

The trouble with setting up the xbox console that we are having is the console is downstairs and my pc and modem are upstairs. we bought a wireless adapter for the xbox and i have a actiontec gt704wc wireless gateway, but i don't know how to make all the components work together. Any help from xbox is so confusing and i am not very literate when it comes to all of these gaming consoles. please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I am assuming that you meant the GT704-WG as that is the only one I see that is close.

This is on Actiontec's site:

Will my Xbox work with the Actiontec Wireless DSL Gateway?
Yes, the Actiontec Wireless DSL Gateway is compatible with the Xbox. You will need to set a static IP on the Xbox in the Xbox live network settings. You will also need to forward ports 3074 both UDP & TCP, 53 both UDP & TCP, and 88 UDP if you run into DSL Resolution errors.

Go here to configure your gateway.

If your gateway LAN IP address is set to 192.168.0.1, then I would suggest not changing that and give your XBOX the static IP address of 192.168.0.254


----------

